# What's your workout routine?



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

While i try to get 30 minutes of basic gym stuff in twice a week, push ups, sit ups, squats, planks and stretching, my main focus is cycling. The gym stuff helps with my riding endurance. 

I treated myself last year to a new 2019 Cannondale road bike and i aim for 50 miles each weekend. Sometimes split between two rides or perhaps in one ride. My goal this season is to get 1000 miles in with at least one 100 mile ride. Last year I got up to a 90 mile ride and 900 miles for the season. 
Miss a few weekends and it sets you right back.

At 52 i am now watching what and how much i eat, trying to do better. I am down from 208 to 184 in the last year.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an 80 year old customer that has reduced his riding to 100 miles per week. He and his wife go to Europe every year for a 10 day bike tour.

He says he has biked twice to the hospital while having a heart attack while cycling. 

That's dedication.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The good thing about weights/, resistance training is your tendons and ligaments get tougher. Your less likely to injure yourself doing normal activity at lower capacity.
I was never big on cardio. Climbing ladders or stairs all day doing construction was plenty for me.


----------



## AlfredMassey (5 mo ago)

My workout routine includes bar pushups, sit-ups, calf raises, and planks. So, these exercises are enough for me to keep my body in shape. Besides doing them 3 times a week, I’ve cleaned up my daily meal. I’ve got rid of all junk food at home, so I eat only healthy food 3 times a day. By the way, I’ve also started drinking more water and buy GW 501516 supplements. I’ve been doing all this stuff for 5 months, and I’ve lost 50 lbs. My goal is to lose 75.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My workout routine includes a recliner and some candy bars. Up down up down.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i used to say that whenever i feel like working out i just sit on the couch until the feeling goes away


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have an activity tracker on my phone, 5-7k steps a day and I have maxed out at 27 flights of stairs in a day which explained why I was so tired. And I stretch a bit every other day which helps my arthritic hips


----------



## Manisha52 (2 mo ago)

1 d. - Pull Ups up 30 min
2 d. -Push Ups + Sit ups 40 min
3d. Gap/No Exercise
But now, I do these exercises in the evening/night at about 8:30 PM.
Also, I walk everyday for 30 mins.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why waste the heartbeats. You only have so many.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

My workout is get up and go to work if I feel like it.


----------

